# Wine Expert Wine Conditioner



## yaeyama (May 11, 2008)

I was just wondering how many people here have had "issues" with Wine Expert Wine Conditioner? I had an absolutely wonderful peach wine last year made with EC-1118 which I then fined, filtered, sulphited, and then finally back-sweetened with Wine Expert's so-called, "Wine Conditioner". Now I have over 30 bottles of very gassy, strangely smelling, medicinally tasting, COOKING WINE.  (My wife refuses to consume it otherwise...although when she's not around, I force myself to drink it. Like I'm doing now.  )

I started this thread because I saw one other poster mention having questionable results with this wine conditioner. So, I was wondering what other people's experience with this product has been?


----------



## cpfan (May 11, 2008)

I have not used Winexpert Wine conditioner, but I have used a couple of other brands. Two questions...

1) how much wine conditioner per litre did you add?

2) Your post doesn't mention adding any sorbate. Did you add any?

Steve


----------



## yaeyama (May 11, 2008)

cpfan said:


> I have not used Winexpert Wine conditioner, but I have used a couple of other brands. Two questions...
> 
> 1) how much wine conditioner per litre did you add?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply.

To be honest, I added less than the recommended amount by about 1/2.  However, in my defense, this was because I wanted to end up with only a semi-sweetened wine.

I did not add any sorbate, because it is difficult to get in my area, and because I was under the impression that wine conditioner would have supplied not only the sweetening, but also the necessary chemicals to prevent refermentation. (Otherwise, what is the point of adding expensive conditioner rather than simply a sugar syrup?)


----------



## Sacalait (May 11, 2008)

yaeyama said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> To be honest, I added less than the recommended amount by about 1/2.  However, in my defense, this was because I wanted to end up with only a semi-sweetened wine.
> 
> I did not add any sorbate, because it is difficult to get in my area, and because I was under the impression that wine conditioner would have supplied not only the sweetening, but also the necessary chemicals to prevent refermentation. (Otherwise, what is the point of adding expensive conditioner rather than simply a sugar syrup?)



The sorbate in the conditioner is not designed to replace what is required to prohibit fermentation of what it is added to but is designed to keep the conditioner while in the bottle from fermenting... as is my understanding.


----------



## cpfan (May 11, 2008)

To phrase it a little differently, in order to get enough sorbate in the wine from the wine conditioner you need to use the minimum specified on the label (usually about 15ml per litre). Otherwise there is not enough sorbate to protect the wine from re-fermentation.

So you get gassy wine. I don't know about the strange smells, and mediciny taste. Give the wine some time (say several months to a year), and decant before serving.

And get some sorbate so that next time you don't have problems with the inexpensive (to me) wine conditioner or home made simple sugar syrup.

Steve


----------



## mangojack (Mar 25, 2012)

I have had the same results as you yaeyama,smell,taste,bad order,when opening a bottle,I let it sit for a day ,opened and order was gone,just had the order after opening,but taste was a oiley taste. so i am not useing the wine condictioner any longer i back sweeten with 100%juice or a suger wine mix.


----------

